# Bourbon Show on Dish



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Dish Network, HiDef is airing a new show called "How the Best is Done." First episode comes on channel 9473 on June 10 at 1pm (Eastern). It features me and an old Marine Corps buddy of mine touring several of the distilleries in KY and sampling a great deal of bourbon. I haven't seen any of it yet, so Gawd only knows what I look or sound like, but there are great sequences of going through a cooperage with the Master Distiller from Woodford, of sitting with Elmer T Lee at the tasting table where he's presided for over 50 years and of the Maker's Mark crew and facility.
Somebody let me know how it came out!


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

I think I have HiDef on Comcast so am I correct in assuming its not just for Dish Network customers...?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not entirely clear on this, but I believe that ZoomTV, the production company, has only lisenced this to the Dish people. 
Figures - my 15 minutes of fame and it's only available to about 6 living rooms across the country.


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

Yea, I think I was wrong. I was confusing HiDef with HDNet. Good luck anyways!


----------

